# Black Hills, Sd



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we are planning a 2 week trip to black hills, SD and on to yellowstone the end of this summer. wondering if anybody had recommendations regarding CG's in the black hills area, and which activities/attractions you enjoyed the most. will be travelling with 3 small kids (1,4,6), so would prefer activities and CG's with amenities geared for that age group (a pool would be very nice if it was an option at the CG). would also prefer CG with at least W/E hookups. did a search and found yellowstone info, but nothing for black hills.

thanks in advance for the great advice!!

scott


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

stapless said:


> we are planning a 2 week trip to black hills, SD and on to yellowstone the end of this summer. wondering if anybody had recommendations regarding CG's in the black hills area, and which activities/attractions you enjoyed the most. will be travelling with 3 small kids (1,4,6), so would prefer activities and CG's with amenities geared for that age group (a pool would be very nice if it was an option at the CG). would also prefer CG with at least W/E hookups. did a search and found yellowstone info, but nothing for black hills.
> 
> thanks in advance for the great advice!!
> 
> scott


I am jealous! I wish I could get there easily (I have never been







). However, I may have to wait a few years because I am in Florida and need about a month to do it (I ride a bike and would never want to leave). I know it will take about a week to get there for me so you enjoy it with your family and PLEASE, take alot of pictures and post them when you return. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's a link to the * Rafter J Bar* campground.

http://www.rafterj.com/

This campground been highly recommended on Outbackers. Plus two years ago my brother-in-law and his family stayed there while on a 6 week trip from Michigan to California and everywhere in between. They said that Rafter J Bar was the best CG on the whole trip. And the Black Hills is plain beautiful.

Bill


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Here's a link to the * Rafter J Bar* campground.
> 
> http://www.rafterj.com/
> 
> ...


X2 for Rafter J Bar


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Rafter J Bar.

Stayed there last summer. Loved it. Great shaded site, great pool. Lots of open space (see picture)










Ed


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Were going to the black hills in June 9-23 staying at Rafter J. Any other outbackers going to be there?


----------



## Chad Haugen (Mar 29, 2007)

www.travelsd.com have a vacation guide mailed to you. Just a word of advice in the black hills there are steep hills, curvey narrow roads, and quite a bit of traffic. I went last year and stayed at the holy smoke campground because of the location(not much for accomodations). I was glad to unhitch the outback because i'm a flatlander and didn't feel comfortable because of the hills, curves, traffic. RafterJ looks real nice. One thing about the black hills is there's lots to do. Your little ones will really like bear country usa(be prepare to pay some big money to get in though). It was the most memorable attraction for my kids. Also if you come in on I-90 there's lots to see,too. Stop at the rest area in chamberlain- its a model keelboat with a great veiw of the missouri river valley.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

We usually stay at the Mount Rushmore KOA at Palmer Gulch. I attached the link. I am not a huge fan of KOA's, but this is probably one of my most favorite campgrounds that we stay at. It is a little spendy, in my opinion, but lots to do and see. Do not forget the pancakes to start the morning. Nice place for biking as well. Your kids are a little small, so Harney Peak might be out of the question, but it is a neat view from up top. 2-3 hour hike each way. The 1880 train ride between Hill City and Keystone is always neat. Try to make it to Custer State Park, as well. If you are into pre-history, Hot Springs has a very interesting Mammoth dig site that my kids made me go to twice with them last summer. The fact that you are all the way over in Minnesota,







you probably already know about some of the neat things in the hills. Have fun! 
Rich

http://www.koakampgrounds.com/where/sd/41125/index.htm


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

We are planning a trip to Black Hills/Custer State Park/Mt Rushmore in June over Father's Day weekend. I did TONS of research and finally decided on the Rafter J campground. I have talked to them a few times on the phone and they sound great. In looking at the campground on the internet/satelite view, it looks pretty good with some areas having good tree coverage.

There is so much to do in this area. We are planning 4 days and I am convinced it will not be enough...unfortunatley, work calls me back home!!

Good luck with your decision. I would be glad to share more of my researched information if you were interested. FYI that TravelSD.com is a great resource and they sent me a vacation guide that I have used extensively in my planning.

Good luck.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks to all for your great advice!! I really do appreciate it. we can't wait to get the OB out and start camping, but it's SNOWING here today







!! i guess that's to be expected with minnesota weather!!

scott


----------



## jwell43 (Apr 5, 2007)

hello,

i live in Piere Sd (2007 FKW) camp the "hills" alot. The Rafter J Bar is a nice campground. The Pulmer Gulch is a KOA campground and is very nice, lots of kid stuff and two pools. The Custer State Park is a nice campground also. It actually has several campgrounds in the park. I have a couple of web sites u will want to visit. if you have more questions or need more info, i would be happy to assist.

http://www.custerresorts.com/
http://www.sdgfp.info/Parks/Regions/Custer/custersp.htm
http://www.sdgfp.info/parks/Regions/Custer/Index.htm
http://www.palmergulch.com/
http://www.rafterj.com/


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Stayed at the Deadwood KOA in June of 2002. Very nice place, very scenic, across from the mine, down the road just a short trip to downtown Deadwood and its very *friendly* casinos ... hot tub and pool ... about 45 minutes from Keystone SD/ Mt Rushmore ... would love to stay there again


----------

